# Anyone Using AOKP M4 for a500?



## HIcycles (Dec 25, 2011)

I've been running into these issues:

- random reboots,
- System FCs
- Reboot when pressing power button (long press works correctly)

How about you?

No problems with Taboonay 3.1 or Flexreaper 6


----------



## ProTekk (Jun 12, 2011)

HIcycles said:


> I've been running into these issues:
> 
> - random reboots,
> - System FCs
> ...


Random reboots? I have no issues.

System FC's? Haven't ran into that, full wipe and reinstall.

ROM Control > General UI > Uncheck "CRT Animations" and all will be fine.


----------



## Dupras (Jun 7, 2011)

Do you have the weather option on? I was getting constant reboots but then I turned the weather off in rom control and it seems pretty stable now...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ad720 (Jun 7, 2011)

Is the FFC camera working in AOKP milestone 4? I just got an A500 and I would be a very happy young man if I could run AOKP on all of my devices.


----------



## HIcycles (Dec 25, 2011)

ProTekk said:


> Random reboots? I have no issues.
> 
> System FC's? Haven't ran into that, full wipe and reinstall.
> 
> ROM Control > General UI > Uncheck "CRT Animations" and all will be fine.


Thanks. That fixed it.

I decided to go back to flexreaper only because I was having issues with this rom not deep sleeping. I was too lazy to troubleshoot.

I do want to say that with all of these roms, I did a full wipe: cache, data, system, and flexrom.

I have a feeling it might be kernel related. I'm running aokp on my nexus and no problems with sleep.


----------



## ad720 (Jun 7, 2011)

My A500 is not deep sleeping on Icylicious. Maybe it's an ICS thing...


----------



## editorick (Mar 14, 2012)

ad720 said:


> Is the FFC camera working in AOKP milestone 4? I just got an A500 and I would be a very happy young man if I could run AOKP on all of my devices.


 Neither camera worked when I installed it.


----------



## HIcycles (Dec 25, 2011)

ad720 said:


> My A500 is not deep sleeping on Icylicious. Maybe it's an ICS thing...


I don't think it's an ICS thing. I'm running flexreaper right now, I've had it unplugged for about 24 hours, and I'm at 88%. (It's been on, too)


----------



## ad720 (Jun 7, 2011)

HIcycles said:


> I don't think it's an ICS thing. I'm running flexreaper right now, I've had it unplugged for about 24 hours, and I'm at 88%. (It's been on, too)


Your deep sleep is at 88%? Is flexreaper ICS or Honeycomb?


----------



## ad720 (Jun 7, 2011)

Turns out that SetCpu doesn't play well with the stock Kernel...now deep-sleeping. ZZZZzzzzzz


----------



## ad720 (Jun 7, 2011)

Still would love a fully working AOKP!


----------



## HIcycles (Dec 25, 2011)

ad720 said:


> Your deep sleep is at 88%? Is flexreaper ICS or Honeycomb?


Flexreaper is ics. Check out the xda forum for this rom.


----------



## ad720 (Jun 7, 2011)

HIcycles said:


> Flexreaper is ics. Check out the xda forum for this rom.


Yep, did a bunch of reading over at XDA. My issue with deep sleep was SetCPU related. I'm happy enough with Icylicious that I'll wait for fully working AOKP.


----------



## agentfazexx (Dec 25, 2011)

Version 28 is out now, came out yesterday. I see random reboots too... and I have a cell signal notification down by the clock. Kinda stupid. It's not made for tablets.


----------



## ProTekk (Jun 12, 2011)

agentfazexx said:


> and I have a cell signal notification down by the clock. Kinda stupid. It's not made for tablets.


Lolololololololol OK buddy. If you say so.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## agentfazexx (Dec 25, 2011)

@ProTekk why not release an A501 AND an A500 version? Or give people the option of disabling cellular features? Instead, you just say that nonsense.

Also, AOKP for the A500..power button reboots the tablet. That's a pretty big bug to me. Also, why are you using Thor's kernel without permission?


----------



## ad720 (Jun 7, 2011)

agentfazexx said:


> @ProTekk why not release an A501 AND an A500 version? Or give people the option of disabling cellular features? Instead, you just say that nonsense.
> 
> Also, AOKP for the A500..power button reboots the tablet. That's a pretty big bug to me. Also, why are you using Thor's kernel without permission?


I believe that if you turn off "CRT animations" in AOKP settings that will stop. I'm not positive though, I only tried AOKP on my a500 for a couple minutes.

What don't understand, and I am far from a Dev, is why if ProTekk is using Thor's kernel (with or without permission - not getting into that, none of my biz) does the camera not work? I thought the camera was kernel related?


----------

